# Suggestions for Liebestod?



## Ignatius Holland

So my school's equivalent of a talent show is coming up and I will be performing Liszt's arrangement of the Liebestod by Wagner. Because of the pieces length, I was asked to make cuts by those in charge of the show. 
However, I personally couldn't find any good places to cut material from the Liebestod. Any thoughts?


----------



## Pugg

Ignatius Holland said:


> So my school's equivalent of a talent show is coming up and I will be performing Liszt's arrangement of the Liebestod by Wagner. Because of the pieces length, I was asked to make cuts by those in charge of the show.
> However, I personally couldn't find any good places to cut material from the Liebestod. Any thoughts?


Do not go there, it makes you unsure, choose another shorter piece.


----------

